
Uncovering depression's web in the brain - clumsysmurf
http://newatlas.com/depressions-brain-web-decoded/46005/
======
0xcde4c3db
I think this finding is being overblown in some places, but it does seem to
get at part of depressive experience that few people want to acknowledge. You
can do everything right, have something good happen as a result of your
efforts, recognize your role in the good thing happening, and still _feel_
deeply disappointed. The major psychological models of depression pretty much
assume that this kind of backward response can't happen, which can lead to
borderline gaslighting about how you're "really" evaluating things.

~~~
throw20160915
When this happens, is this a reasonable sign that the depression is clinical?
My understanding of clinical is that it's chemical.

~~~
adrusi
"Clinical depression" refers to Major Depressive Disorder, which is the name
given to the common set of psychiatric dysfunctions that have persistent
depression as their primary symptom. That is, "Clinical depression" refers to
an entire disorder (a set of symptoms grouped together in the literature)
rather than as an individual symptom. This is to distingish it from
"depression" used as the name of a symptom or other disorders, like bipolar.

"Clinical" depression is not depression that is caused by chemistry rather
than psychology. We have no idea whose depression is caused by what, really,
and chemistry/psychology probably isn't a meaningful distinction to make in
this context.

------
phkahler
It bothers me that they claim to witness "circuits" connecting different areas
of the brain. AFAIK they just use FMRI or similar to see which regions are
active and make correlations, which is quite different that watching an actual
circuit or "neural pathway" firing in real time.

------
dilemma
Materialistic science is the #1 obstacle to understanding the nature of
depression. Depression is a reaction to an unhealthy environment, but science
pathologizes the individual biology.

~~~
saulrh
Isn't a good chunk of depression genetic? That is, sure, it's a reaction to an
unhealthy environment, but you have to have the predisposition that makes you
respond with depression, otherwise you just deal with it?

~~~
cpncrunch
It's just another factor. Some people are just more predisposed to depression.
However I imagine that it's possible for everyone to get depression with the
right circumstances.

------
smegel
> it is increasingly becoming clear that many forms of the condition are
> caused by either chemical imbalances, brain abnormalities or connections
> between neurons in the brain

Ka-ching!

A drug company CEO just bought another yacht.

I wonder if the people here who support the pathologising of unhappiness
support the mass drugging of school children afflicted by "ADHD". Look at how
France deals with such issues and you see there are other ways.

Pills for the brain, mass incarceration, gun culture and junk food - things
America fails at and leaves the rest of the world shaking its head in
amazement.

~~~
WalterSear
I'm glad that you haven't had much experience with clinical depression.

------
joewee
Ad free source:
[http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/news/depression146s_...](http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/news/depression146s_physical_source/)

